# New Agile Interceptor Pro (Neck-thru, EMGs)



## GiantBaba (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.rondomusic.net/product998.html

Niceness

edit: different link to same guitar with more pictures http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptorpro25.html


----------



## BryanBuss (Apr 14, 2007)

wow, pretty cheap too


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Apr 14, 2007)

I need like a job like right now or maybe a bank robbery


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 14, 2007)

god dammit.. just when I ran out of money..

But im not feeling the EMGs too much.. I wonder how bad it would look with pickup rings..

Ill most likely get the first one whoever puts one used for sale here, give me time to save money and I cant stand UPS shipping... Today, my LoPro7 that I paid $80 for came and i forgot to tell the guy USPS it, so it was $50 customs/brokerage.. still not bad, paying $130 for a LP7 but its a pissoff that it coulda been avoided =/


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 14, 2007)

I just gotta keep reminding myself that I have a custom 7 coming and I don't the need for GAS.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, thats like, in direct competition with the C7FR... actually might be a better deal.


----------



## nienturi (Apr 14, 2007)

Blue one looks nice imo


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Wow, thats like, in direct competition with the C7FR... actually might be a better deal.



That is basically a hellraiser with a licensed floyd... WOW.... Looks amazing, best looking guitar for that price!  I hope it plays nice too because it sure is tempting!

Look at the cutaway!  That would rule as a guitar for leads!


----------



## Battle-axe (Apr 14, 2007)

The blue one is amazing! I hope they release a fixed bridge version too.


----------



## Nats (Apr 14, 2007)

did i miss where it says what model EMG's those are?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 14, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> But im not feeling the EMGs too much.. I wonder how bad it would look with pickup rings...



7-strings Emg's with pick-up rings? That would look quite bad imo.


----------



## darren (Apr 14, 2007)

That looks like a killer guitar, especially for the price. Somebody should email Kurt and find out which EMGs they are (hopefully they're "real" EMGs rather than HZs) and confirm whether the body is basswood or mahogany... the specs say both.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 14, 2007)

> Volume & tone controls and a coil tap



Coil tap? I don't think that's possible on EMG's.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 14, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Coil tap? I don't think that's possible on EMG's.



You can't, unless it's an 89.

What's the quality of the floyd on these?


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Apr 14, 2007)

darren said:


> Somebody should email Kurt and find out which EMGs they are (hopefully they're "real" EMGs rather than HZs) and confirm whether the body is basswood or mahogany... the specs say both.



I've just sent them an e-mail about the pickups, but I forgot to ask about the body-wood. I've fallen for the Black Flame model


----------



## Edroz (Apr 14, 2007)

alot of conflicting information in the description... also, i thought Interceptors were "27 scale and Septors were "25.5 ... shouldn't this be the Septor Pro?


----------



## darren (Apr 14, 2007)

The Septor has a fixed bridge, and the Interceptor has a trem.

Initially, the Septors were 25.5" and the Interceptors were 27" but that was just the first run. I'm guessing that they're planning to differentiate the scale lengths in the model name, hence the "Interceptor 7 Pro 25".


----------



## drshock (Apr 14, 2007)

Agile is such a good company. Kinda like the opposite of Ibanez.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2007)

That looks pretty nice. Be interested in seeing what the specs actually are on it once the conflicting information is cleared up.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 14, 2007)

I dig the blue one 

Id buy it right now if it were 27" scale.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> 7-strings Emg's with pick-up rings? That would look quite bad imo.



He's talking about getting some pickup rings to put passives in instead of the EMGs.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 14, 2007)

I imagine it's probably mostly cut and paste from the last interceptor page, so he probably forgot to change stuff. I imagine that it's mahogany, because that looks like it was typed specifically for the ad. And I'm pretty sure they're real EMG's, there's a battery box in the back, and if you look closely at the pickups in the pictures it doesn't look like there's any HZ after the logo.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 14, 2007)

That's pretty hot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm resisting the urge to buy one right now.


----------



## MetalMike (Apr 14, 2007)

The writing on the EMGs looks white. I think that indicates that they're 
81-7's.


----------



## Drache713 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, I'm impressed. I'd like to have one, must resist....


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 14, 2007)

technomancer said:


> He's talking about getting some pickup rings to put passives in instead of the EMGs.



Yessir, thats what I meant

I tried doing a search but couldnt find any pics of anyone who did that (use pickup rings for passives on EMG route) so anyone direct me to pictures of some??

This is getting more and more tempting everytime I see it though.. Might even sell my new RG7620 to get one =[


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 14, 2007)

That thing looks NICE! An ebony FB and real EMGs (I've never tried them before, though) with NT-body for 600? 



NickCormier said:


> Yessir, thats what I meant
> 
> I tried doing a search but couldnt find any pics of anyone who did that (use pickup rings for passives on EMG route) so anyone direct me to pictures of some??
> 
> This is getting more and more tempting everytime I see it though.. Might even sell my new RG7620 to get one =[



Frets on the Net sells conversion rings. YOu can get a set there


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the blue model looks killer. I just don`t want a Floyd equipped guitar. If they come out with a fixed bridge model I might have to jump.

The big problem I have is with the amount of conflicting info in the specs. I understand the title/headline has the correct info, but the cut and paste done with the specs list is unacceptable in a competative market. I consider that to be really sloppy business. When introducing a new model to the market there should be no mistakes and all info must be concise and exact. Easy to understand.

The customer should be excited about the new product, not confused by conflicting information and sloppy add editing.

Enough bitching though. That looks like a very promising addition to Curt`s product line. I hope it works very well for Rondo. That model has everything a metal 7-string player could ask for. Maybe add a 7-string OFR and snipe Schecter on a higher end 7-string trem model before they do a Hellraiser 7 trem. They could probably buy 7-string OFR`s in bulk and only add $100.00 to the street price of the guitar.

Eric


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 14, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> That thing looks NICE! An ebony FB and real EMGs (I've never tried them before, though) with NT-body for 600?
> 
> 
> 
> Frets on the Net sells conversion rings. YOu can get a set there



Have any pics of the conversion set? i went there and nothing =[ I would like to see them on a guitar if possible

Im going off not enjoying 6 string EMGs at all, so i really dont know about 7 emgs, but im assuming they are similar


----------



## Cancer (Apr 14, 2007)

holy shit...holy shit...holy shit...holy shit...holy shit... 

Ok Cance calm down.....(breathes)...

The only thing I want to know is did they route the trems deep enough, if they did that, I'm sold (even with the EMG's).

I may have to take a trip to NJ for this one, and if I do I may be taking so video along, we need a review of this thing ASAP.



...and to think I had almost given up on them.


Added note: I'm not too worried about the posted specs, he got the specs from here, FROM US, so I thnk we got our mahogany body, the 25.5 scale, he went with EMG (we were all split on the pickups so). The only real questions is whats the neck made from, looks like some three ply material, maple/mahogany strips perhaps.


Do you realize that, right now, at this moment, just on feature set alone, this thing beat out the Loomis, beats out the Cooley AND gives the Broderick a serious run.


Ok, I'm going to stop now.

holy shit...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I'm resisting the urge to buy one right now.



+1


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow that looks amazingly good, I'm really digging the black flame and the price! I don't think it'll have coil-taps with the EMGs, but I don't really like the sound of pickups when they're tapped, so I'm not too concerned about that.


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sure it's a Mahogany body, probably 707's, looks like 5-piece neck

I seriously hope there's a tunomatic version coming

edit: added here and the OP http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptorpro25.html


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 14, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Have any pics of the conversion set? i went there and nothing =[ I would like to see them on a guitar if possible
> 
> Im going off not enjoying 6 string EMGs at all, so i really dont know about 7 emgs, but im assuming they are similar



I _think_ Noodles has some on one of his guitars, maybe send him a PM about it.


----------



## bazguitarman (Apr 14, 2007)

I wanted to add, that I really like the reverse headstock on that 7-string. That`s one of the coolest 7-string headstocks on the market right now.

Eric


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn, even _i'm_ tempted to buy one. And there isn't even a lefty version


----------



## nyck (Apr 14, 2007)

I used to have an Agile Interceptor and it was a pretty cool guitar. I have to say, that it did have a really awesome resonant tone with the Dimarzio Blazes and basswood body. That's pretty much the original 7 string tone for those who don't know haha. I think I had a good overrall experience with the guitar, after I fixed it up alot. That was one of the things I didn't like about it. there were many flaws when I received it, and I had to whip out my DIY skills and fix them myself. I hope Agile fixed the problems, because it's a pretty cool guitar overrall. I'm not sure I liked the arch top though, or the body that much...just personal preference though. Finish was great.. Trem worked ok sometimes, but it was definitely fickle. I ended up blocking it anyway.

Check out the reviews on this site for more info about the flaws me and psyphre had experienced. 

The new guitar looks really sweet, I have to admit. But I already have an EMG'd guitar


----------



## skinhead (Apr 14, 2007)

mefrommiddleearth said:


> I need like a job like right now or maybe a bank robbery



I said that idea a lot of time here, so now we are 2, and i think that VEGETATHEPUPPET too, he needs some cash for the COW  

Talking seriously, that's very nice, and cheap too. Neckthru+flame maple top+EMG+Mahogany, that's a kickass selection of things


----------



## LilithXShred (Apr 14, 2007)

GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! TEH SECKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn.....

i creamed myself.......


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 14, 2007)

Great!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn, that looks good. I'm so tempted to forget about the S7320 and bag a blue flame one of these now, then stick a real Floyd in it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 14, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Damn, that looks good. I'm so tempted to forget about the S7320 and bag a blue flame one of these now, then stick a real Floyd in it.



 That's just a stunning deal if the quality is any good at all. I've never had the chance to play an Agile. How good is the fretwork? That's usually where everything falls down for me. Put an OFR in that thing, and you've got a total Loomis-killer, especially for those of us who prefer 25.5" scale and ebony fretboards.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh god i would love to have a blue one. This is the exact thing i've been waiting for (minus the emg's but i could live with them).


----------



## Donnie (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice. 

And Shannon will be posting his new S7320 for sale in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 14, 2007)

Haha, this is incredibly INCREDIBLY tempting...

except I have a KxK coming, and another custom shop 7 in the foreseeable future. haha.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 14, 2007)

1. Does Rondo ship to Canada?
2. How is the floyd in it? How much routing needed for an OFR7?
3. How are Agiles in general?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Nice.
> 
> And Shannon will be posting his new S7320 for sale in 3... 2... 1...



 I want that new Interceptor BAD!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 14, 2007)

Shannon said:


> I want that new Interceptor BAD!!!!



Give me your 7320!  I'm in the running for an S7420FMTT but if you decide to move your S7320 for real I might have to talk with the owner of the 7420 as he's thinking of keeping it!  

The new Interceptor Pro 7 looks killer! I haven't considered buying one of the Agile 7's until now... wish they offerred that same guitar with passive-routing but they do look killer! That blue one is so amazing... wow!


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2007)

Carrion said:


> 1. Does Rondo ship to Canada?
> 2. How is the floyd in it? How much routing needed for an OFR7?
> 3. How are Agiles in general?



1.Yes
2. Dunno. But it should be a direct swap for an OFR (?)
3. Pretty good from what I hear. Have a Brice bass which is pretty sweet.


----------



## SevenatoR (Apr 14, 2007)

That black flame is teh schweet.

No inlay....EMG's.....neck-thru. Damn.

*checks credit card balance*


----------



## 77matecocido77 (Apr 14, 2007)

i would get it if it was green like the bolt on ones and swap out emgs with something else. i have EMG's on alot of my guitars but i dont think they are made for seven strings.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 14, 2007)

Carrion said:


> 1. Does Rondo ship to Canada?
> 2. How is the floyd in it? How much routing needed for an OFR7?
> 3. How are Agiles in general?



!. Pretty sure they do
2. The Floyd in my Interceptor was fine, the issue was the routing wasn't deep enough for it, assuming they fixed the routing issue, an OFR should be a direct replacement.
3. Read #2 and add: I really like mine, and I HEAR their other guitars are pretty sweet to, but I've only personally experienced the Interceptor.


The announcement of the new Agile really made my day, I am really stoked about this.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 14, 2007)

the only thing keeping me from buying one of these is the "25.5 scale  well, that and the EMGs ... but i could live with them if it was "27.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah... Id love a 27" too...  If it was I would sue my parents for bad caretaking of me for not buying me that guitar and then buy it for the money I got... I just remembered, I cant sue them that easily cause Im in europe! 

Seriously though, That guitar with a 27" neck would rule everything! Maybe they'l make one.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 14, 2007)

this new agile is so fucking frustrating for me because the older interceptor i have would be perfect if only it was neck thru and mahogany   . i just can't justify buying any more "25.5 sevens right now since my carvins serve me well in that department.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 14, 2007)

Having lived with a 27" scale guitar for awhile, its cool, but I'm ready to go back to 25.5". Besides a 27" scale guitar is best served hardtail anyway, so we may eventually see one.

I am soooo buying one of these, maybe even 2.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 14, 2007)

I would recommend _against_ buying an Agile. I've heard so many horror stories about them, shoddy craftsmanship, poor fretwork, poor floyd routes, 20 piece bodies, strings slipping off the nut, just mediocre. I know on paper it has nice features, but I wouldn't trust an Agile. 

For $599 you could get a used Carvin 7 which is like $2500 quality. Or a Schecter Blackjack which are very nice. Avoid these. Most people I know who've bought one of these has returned it shortly thereafter.


----------



## Jerich (Apr 14, 2007)

Edroz said:


> the only thing keeping me from buying one of these is the "25.5 scale  well, that and the EMGs ... but i could live with them if it was "27.




me to Ed and by the way Kev's is a AGILE CUSTOM...so we will never get one like his... I wonder if he ever tried to switch the pickups around? His guitar is 27" bolt one with EMG's one 707 and one 81-707....man that guitar sounds full....I hear he loves it too death!


----------



## Cancer (Apr 16, 2007)

nienturi said:


> Blue one looks nice imo




It's LTD M307 reincarnated. Awesome.


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 16, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I would recommend _against_ buying an Agile. I've heard so many horror stories about them, shoddy craftsmanship, poor fretwork, poor floyd routes, 20 piece bodies, strings slipping off the nut, just mediocre. I know on paper it has nice features, but I wouldn't trust an Agile.
> 
> For $599 you could get a used Carvin 7 which is like $2500 quality. Or a Schecter Blackjack which are very nice. Avoid these. Most people I know who've bought one of these has returned it shortly thereafter.



plus one here. I had the hots for one of these last week, but nick1 talked me out of it. he has a student who had a similiar model and said it was pretty shitty quality. Im mean seriously think about it- nothing that looks that good for that price could really be that great. there is always a catch unfortunatly.


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 16, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Im mean seriously think about it- nothing that looks that good for that price could really be that great. there is always a catch unfortunatly.



My Agile AL-2000 was $160 new and it's fucking awesome so whatever


----------



## DetunedLoon (Apr 16, 2007)

WOWWOWWOWWOW!
Blue or Black Flame........MAN!
I hope the build quality is as good as it looks in ther pics.....

THAT'S IT.........I have to get the Black Flame!


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 16, 2007)

hotdamn that guitar looks sweet another killer nek-thru for an amazing proce.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 16, 2007)

I am on one once some extra KACHING $$$ comes my way

KURT GREAT JOB!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to admit, that's pretty damn impressive at that price point.


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I would recommend _against_ buying an Agile. I've heard so many horror stories about them, shoddy craftsmanship, poor fretwork, poor floyd routes, 20 piece bodies, strings slipping off the nut, just mediocre. I know on paper it has nice features, but I wouldn't trust an Agile.
> 
> For $599 you could get a used Carvin 7 which is like $2500 quality. Or a Schecter Blackjack which are very nice. Avoid these. Most people I know who've bought one of these has returned it shortly thereafter.



Same here. I'll say right off the bat that I've never played one myself. However, just from the ones I've seen on this site... 

I've seen pictures of Agiles where the trem caviry was cut so close to the studs that one of the saddles was actually overhanging the body, when properly intonated. Every picture of the interior routing I've seen has been, to be polite, very rough. I remember one guy who had to shave the interior down by hand so the trem springs wouldn't catch against the body when he dove. And the fretwork, again I can't speak personally, is supposed to be pretty touch and go. 

At the lower pricepoints they're supposed to be pretty good buys for the price, and if you're not afraid to return a couple if you get duds, it's worth chancing because a good one is supposed to be a pretty decent guitar, if you're not afraid to give it some TLC and know your way around a setup well enough. 

But at $600, we're out of "budget guitar" category. And for a $600 neck through, well, a neck through isn't like a bolt-on where you can fix the neck angle if it's not right - considering what the routing looks like in their trem categories, I'd be very apprehensive dropping the cash on one of these sight-unseen. They're pretty guitars and have great specs, but QC is notoriously iffy. 

If you want a neck-through 7, for $599 I think the Schecter Blackjack is a way better buy, I've been seriously impressed with their QC (particularly their fretwork) on all of the Schecters I've played recently.


----------



## musicboyy (Apr 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> If you want a neck-through 7, for $599 I think the Schecter Blackjack is a way better buy, I've been seriously impressed with their QC (particularly their fretwork) on all of the Schecters I've played recently.



+1


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> If you want a neck-through 7, for $599 I think the Schecter Blackjack is a way better buy, I've been seriously impressed with their QC (particularly their fretwork) on all of the Schecters I've played recently.



The Schecters have their fret finishing done at the California custom shop, from what I understand. That's why they are so much better than the other Korean guitars.

This Agile is seriously tempting, but the last thing I need is another project. And as fast as the Interceptors seem to sell out, it might not be that easy to keep exchanging them until you get a good one.


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 16, 2007)

The Blackjacks are set-neck actually

But anyway, yeah Schecters are nice too


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> The Schecters have their fret finishing done at the California custom shop, from what I understand. That's why they are so much better than the other Korean guitars.



Really? No wonder every recent Schecter (though, to be fair, I've never picked up one of their budget guitars) I've picked up has had kickass fretwork.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> At the lower pricepoints they're supposed to be pretty good buys for the price, and if you're not afraid to return a couple if you get duds, it's worth chancing because a good one is supposed to be a pretty decent guitar, if you're not afraid to give it some TLC and know your way around a setup well enough.
> 
> But at $600, we're out of "budget guitar" category. And for a $600 neck through, well, a neck through isn't like a bolt-on where you can fix the neck angle if it's not right - considering what the routing looks like in their trem categories, I'd be very apprehensive dropping the cash on one of these sight-unseen. They're pretty guitars and have great specs, but QC is notoriously iffy.




See, I've owned two of these, and sadly, he speaks the truth. And I since Rondo does not appear to have a showroom anymore, my original idea of "going to NJ" to play it first is bust. HOWEVER, since Rondo has a really good return policy, I would say try it you have nothing to lose, it could be a dud ...but what if it isn't? The QC issues with the original Interceptors all came back to installation errors with the locking trems, if they resolved that singular issue, this could be killer ...out of the box even.


I'm strapped right now, but in about 4 weeks, I'm gonna chance it, after all WE designed this thing, and I can't wait to give it a chance. If nothing else it's another choice, offered by someone else who cared enough to come to us and ask "what do you want"?


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 16, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> My Agile AL-2000 was $160 new and it's fucking awesome so whatever



Didn't mean to offend you or anyone else. I don't have any experience personally either but I'm just saying what i've been told. If you have one and love it then more power to ya. 

by the way the al-2000 price must have gone up, they are now 200 bucks. that sucks cause for 160 that looks pretty nice.

I dont think i can resist the erge to buy one of the urge to try one of these:

http://www.rondomusic.net/gg1ltd2.html

http://www.rondomusic.net/ky1cus.html


----------



## GiantBaba (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah the latest batch of AL-2000's jumped up in price to 199

It's still a really good deal, but you can also find some pretty dang nice used guitars for 200 bucks

That's how much I paid for my Conklin and...oh God...my Conklin...*cries*


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 16, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I dont think i can resist the erge to buy one of the urge to try one of these:
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.net/gg1ltd2.html
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.net/ky1cus.html



That SX looks smokin for $180!


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

psyphre said:


> And I since Rondo does not appear to have a showroom anymore...



Rondo relocated to New Hampshire, I believe.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> Really? No wonder every recent Schecter (though, to be fair, I've never picked up one of their budget guitars) I've picked up has had kickass fretwork.



Yeah, only one Schecter I've owned or tried (a Hellraiser-7) had fret issues. And that's a better record than my experience with Ibanez or even recent Japanese Jacksons. The only place where the Korean Schecters fall down to me is in wood quality. Many I've tried, particularly the mahogany ones, haven't been very resonant. But obviously that's just the nature of mass-produced guitars--you're not going to get the luthier picking out the best pieces from the wood pile. But, in all fairness, I've played expensive USA Jacksons and Gibsons that were sonic dogs, also.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Apr 16, 2007)

No, this isn't really competition for the C7-FR, its 100$ more. But still, not a very bad looking guitar. I don't know what I'd rather have more, a C-7 Hellraiser or that...

I was really looking to go string through too.

Still not bad on Agiles part.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 16, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yeah, only one Schecter I've owned or tried (a Hellraiser-7) had fret issues. And that's a better record than my experience with Ibanez or even recent Japanese Jacksons. The only place where the Korean Schecters fall down to me is in wood quality. Many I've tried, particularly the mahogany ones, haven't been very resonant. But obviously that's just the nature of mass-produced guitars--you're not going to get the luthier picking out the best pieces from the wood pile. But, in all fairness, I've played expensive USA Jacksons and Gibsons that were sonic dogs, also.




At this point, if they can match the quality of LTD M307, I'd be an extremely happy guy, especially since the 307 came with HZ's and was 100$ more. And the 307's were Korean made too..


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Apr 19, 2007)

Just to respond to a few comments.

Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27 or other future versions.

Routing on these new models should be improved over the older interceptors, I yelled at the factory about it. 

The pickups are 707 / 81-7. 

Body is Mahogany. Doing the write-ups, taking the photos, unloading the truck answering the emails etc - leaves little time for proof reading!

I agree at the $600 price point, there are a lot of guitars that are great quality in this range and Agile has some quality issues in the past. All I can say is the factory seems to continue to improve and I can send UPS to pickup at no cost of there are any quality issues on shipped guitars.

Kurt


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Just to respond to a few comments.
> 
> Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27 or other future versions.
> 
> ...



Well, I'd say that pretty much covers that. Thanks, Kurt!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2007)

If Dave or Mike gets one of these, I want to come over!!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2007)

No offense to the Agile, but the S7320 is my most-likely Korean purchase, simply because I like the idea of a 7 with a ZR trem. However, this Agile is much more appealing to me than the last one was - EMGs can be changed. Body wood is much harder.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 19, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Just to respond to a few comments.
> 
> Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27 or other future versions.
> 
> ...



Id get one if those if it was a 27" and had a 707 in the bridge. That is a pretty common spec too. So if you make a 27", you should look into having 2 707's in it.  Great looking guitar though!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could have the ZR trem on my incoming S7420FM!  I was almost tempted to grab Shannon's 7320 but I can't afford it with all these incoming guitars and the move this weekend... have to make sure I can pay my rent... housing is expensive in NoVa!   (and yes... I know Boston is expensive too!  )


----------



## sakeido (Apr 19, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Id get one if those if it was a 27" and had a 707 in the bridge. That is a pretty common spec too. So if you make a 27", you should look into having 2 707's in it.  Great looking guitar though!



Ditto

You might be able to win me over from Jackson if you make this same guitar, flame top and all, in 27" scale neck through with a string through body fixed bridge and bridge & neck 707s.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> If Dave or Mike gets one of these, I want to come over!!



I'm in the area too and seriously thinking about it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I'm in the area too and seriously thinking about it.



LOL yeah you are!  Sorry, I forgot they weren't the only NoVa guys! We'll have to hang out too!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 19, 2007)

FUCK!!!! I need a job.


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Just to respond to a few comments.
> 
> Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27&#8221; or other future versions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting up, Kurt! I'll be curious to see how this new batch comes out, and thanks for agressively staying on top of identified QC issues.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> LOL yeah you are!  Sorry, I forgot they weren't the only NoVa guys! We'll have to hang out too!



Definitely. There had been talk of a DC-area ss.org get-together awhile back. I suspect once my KXK arrives, Mike and Dave are going to demand to see it. 

I really don't need the Agile, but until my KXK shows up I'm sort of in "7-string tryout" mode. We'll see.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I really don't need the Agile, but until my KXK shows up I'm sort of in "7-string tryout" mode. We'll see.



Well, if you buy an Agile, let me know before you sell it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 19, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Well, if you buy an Agile, let me know before you sell it.



I assume you are referring to the Charvel 750xl, which I didn't actually end up selling. It didn't make my ridiculous reserve. A couple of those had sold for stupid high prices recently and I got some dollar signs in my eyes. 

Alas, I guess those others had shill bids or something, since mine didn't even get close despite being much rarer. I'm not planning to relist the Charvel, and you should get a chance to try it out one of these days.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I assume you are referring to the Charvel 750xl, which I didn't actually end up selling. It didn't make my ridiculous reserve. A couple of those had sold for stupid high prices recently and I got some dollar signs in my eyes.



Nope. Just expressing the fact that you *will* sell it, and I might be interested in it. BTW, how's the 'Burn holding up?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 19, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Nope. Just expressing the fact that you *will* sell it, and I might be interested in it. BTW, how's the 'Burn holding up?



Not necessarily. My overall goal is to have keep two 7-strings on hand once the KXK arrives. It would make sense to have one with a trem, even though I don't use the damned things very often. Right now, I still have my Conklin w/traditional trem, but I'd prefer to have a Floyd. Assuming I the pull the trigger on anything, it's down to either this Agile or an S7320. They both have their strong points.

As to the Washburn, I'm not really feeling it, to be honest. It's a beautifully made, great-sounding guitar, but a traditional strat shape feels better to me--and I'm just not that big on maple fretboards. I'll sell when/if I pull the trigger on something else. Part of the my "tryout" thingy.


----------



## spsb (Apr 19, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Just to respond to a few comments.
> 
> Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27 or other future versions.
> 
> ...



This guitar is pretty much my perfect SS... 

If i go travel to Disney  i can get one of those Agile in Orlando area? 

Thx for your help.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 19, 2007)

spsb said:


> This guitar is pretty much my perfect SS...
> 
> If i go travel to Disney  i can get one of those Agile in Orlando area?
> 
> Thx for your help.



They're mail order only, so only if you're going to be there long enough to have it shipped to you.


----------



## spsb (Apr 19, 2007)

technomancer said:


> They're mail order only, so only if you're going to be there long enough to have it shipped to you.



Too bad...  

Thx for the information.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 19, 2007)

Plus flying that back to Brazil might be a problem when it comes to security at the airline gates.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 19, 2007)

You know, I keep looking at these and they're really sweet. If they had come out two months ago before my buying frenzy I would have picked one up in a heartbeat, but unfortunately I REALLY don't need another guitar right now... my only negative comment looking at them is that it would appear the heel on the neck is around the 18th fret, which is sort of rediculous for a neck through guitar.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 19, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Id get one if those if it was a 27" and had a 707 in the bridge. That is a pretty common spec too. So if you make a 27", you should look into having 2 707's in it.  Great looking guitar though!



That's true about the 707, but at this point that's splitting hairs on what we want Kurt to do for us. EMG swapping is really easy to do, and you can recuperate most of the cost of the new 707 by selling the 81-7. You might even be able to do a 1:1 trade with someone. I've pretty much accepted the fact that I'm going to have to change the pickups in almost any guitar I'll ever buy, but as long as the routing matches, that's not really a big deal  If there's a 27" version, I'll probably end up getting some pickup rings and popping some passives in myself.


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 20, 2007)

has anyone on here dealed with rondo before and could someone tell me the best way to order one of these. great looking guitar for the price and quality as well.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 20, 2007)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Just to respond to a few comments.
> 
> Sure we can do a 27" version. I started with a 25.5 as that's what a lot of people on ss.org seemed to be asking for (a 25.5 with floyd neck thru). The guitar is 100% based on requests from this forum (see my original thread 7 string wish list). I am going to wait to get comments from buyers of the 25.5 version for further improvement on the 27 or other future versions.
> 
> ...




Cool, that's I all I needed to know. The addition of 81-7 (instead of the dual 707 setup pictured) gives this guitar IMO a perfect feature set for a EMG equipped 7 string. Someone else here mentioned that you can swap for another EMG if that combination, I would say he correct in using the word "swap" as you could probably post up a FT of your 707 or 81-7 here and trade for the EMG you want, save for maybe 60-7, and thats only because it newer.

As far as the 27" scale goes, seems like if you ever released a Septor Pro, that would be the way to go. IMO the 27" scale is awesome for rhythms, or more to the point RECORDING rhythms, so an Septor Pro (hardtail), would be great for that, and give a real alternative to the Jackson COW and ESP LTD SC series (great guitars, but unplayable to me, due the bridge height, pickup placement, or both). I am SOOOO ready to go back to a 25.5 scale for general playing though, apparently I'm not alone if the feature polls, and the comment from other Interceptor seller are any indication.

Oh, and Kirk, in case you may be feeling a little unloved as we verbally "kick the tires" on your new baby, let me assure you.... . On paper, the new Interceptor is awesome addition to our family of 7 string guitars, I can't wait to get my hands on one. It bears repeating, thanks again for coming here and giving us what we wanted.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Same here. I'll say right off the bat that I've never played one myself. However, just from the ones I've seen on this site...
> 
> I've seen pictures of Agiles where the trem caviry was cut so close to the studs that one of the saddles was actually overhanging the body, when properly intonated. Every picture of the interior routing I've seen has been, to be polite, very rough. I remember one guy who had to shave the interior down by hand so the trem springs wouldn't catch against the body when he dove. And the fretwork, again I can't speak personally, is supposed to be pretty touch and go.
> 
> ...



I had a Septor briefly, and the QC issues were mostly minor cosmetic stuff, but it's really irritating to see the guitar go out the door with some of the stuff it had wrong with it. 

Still, for $400 it was a nice guitar. $600 is pushing the limit of their bang for the buck value. At that point I'd rather have a Blackjack or a HR.

*EDIT* Just read Kurt's response.....fair enough! Admitting problems in the past and that there have been steps taken to fix them is big of him, and reassuring to those buying one. 

The one thing I wish he/Rondo would do is just take them out of the box for a couple minutes to look them over. That would eliminate a lot of the returns like mine, where it was just little cosmetic flaws. 

But that's additional labor, I understand. 

I really think that's why Schecter MIK stuff has just a slight edge; they look at them once they get here and probably reject those that are not up to par.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I had a Septor briefly, and the QC issues were mostly minor cosmetic stuff, but it's really irritating to see the guitar go out the door with some of the stuff it had wrong with it.
> 
> Still, for $400 it was a nice guitar. $600 is pushing the limit of their bang for the buck value. At that point I'd rather have a Blackjack or a HR.


 
Or atleast get out of Basswood and offer Mahogany or something.


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 20, 2007)

/\ I believe Kurt responded that the body is mahogany.

Or maybe I've misunderstood you.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 20, 2007)

Those are mahogany and I'm happy it is. It was one of the "no no" thing for me, I hate basswood. If I wouldn't be buying a S7320 soon I would have tried to get that new 7, even if I live in europe.

@BigM555> OT: that Raven West looks incredible, any more pics somewhere?


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 20, 2007)

BAh... I don't NEED another 7... why do I keep looking at these?  They look killer! I really want to check one out in person though!


----------



## Ishan (Apr 20, 2007)

That trans black one sure looks appealing


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ishan said:


> @BigM555> OT: that Raven West looks incredible, any more pics somewhere?



Some bad pics here.....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=26731

Lots of good pics on the RWG site....

http://www.ravenwestguitar.com/rg777.html


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> BAh... I don't NEED another 7... why do I keep looking at these?  They look killer! I really want to check one out in person though!



 I keep going back to the page and looking at the pics of the blue one, then thinking about what I've got in progress, shaking my head, and closing the tab only to do the same thing a few hours later. Then again I'm currently playing the WG587 while waiting for strings and Tuesday's guitar delivery, so I guess it's understandable.


----------



## slake moth (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm waiting on a hardtail 27"


----------



## Cancer (Apr 21, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I keep going back to the page and looking at the pics of the blue one, then thinking about what I've got in progress, shaking my head, and closing the tab only to do the same thing a few hours later. Then again I'm currently playing the WG587 while waiting for strings and Tuesday's guitar delivery, so I guess it's understandable.




Dude, I so know what you mean, its my desktop right now. It's almost like the hot chick that you know you're about to nail, and you keep looking at her trying to find flaws, 'cuz you just know their has to be some flaw, somewhere, that you just can't see...until you're up close and personal.

I am sooooo pulling the trigger on one of these.


----------



## olejason (Apr 21, 2007)

Anybody drop the cash on this yet? I'm seriously considering it... It's a little more than I wanted to pay for my first 7 but I'd rather pay more and get the features I really want instead of going through two guitars.

The only thing that concerns me is the bridge. My main guitar has an OFR and I definately want something I can use and abuse.


----------



## Nux777 (Apr 22, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Cool, that's I all I needed to know. The addition of 81-7 (instead of the dual 707 setup pictured) gives this guitar IMO a perfect feature set for a EMG equipped 7 string. Someone else here mentioned that you can swap for another EMG if that combination, I would say he correct in using the word "swap" as you could probably post up a FT of your 707 or 81-7 here and trade for the EMG you want, save for maybe 60-7, and thats only because it newer.
> 
> As far as the 27" scale goes, seems like if you ever released a Septor Pro, that would be the way to go. IMO the 27" scale is awesome for rhythms, or more to the point RECORDING rhythms, so an Septor Pro (hardtail), would be great for that, and give a real alternative to the Jackson COW and ESP LTD SC series (great guitars, but unplayable to me, due the bridge height, pickup placement, or both). I am SOOOO ready to go back to a 25.5 scale for general playing though, apparently I'm not alone if the feature polls, and the comment from other Interceptor seller are any indication.
> 
> Oh, and Kirk, in case you may be feeling a little unloved as we verbally "kick the tires" on your new baby, let me assure you.... . On paper, the new Interceptor is awesome addition to our family of 7 string guitars, I can't wait to get my hands on one. It bears repeating, thanks again for coming here and giving us what we wanted.




+1


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 22, 2007)

The neck-thru is wicked cool !!!! and not to $$$$ for what you get ...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 23, 2007)

olejason said:


> Anybody drop the cash on this yet?



Yup. Just ordered it. Couldn't pass this one up. I'll post a detailed review once it arrives. However, don't expect some crazy picstory of me opening the box and such...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yup. Just ordered it. Couldn't pass this one up. I'll post a detailed review once it arrives. However, don't expect some crazy picstory of me opening the box and such...



I was wondering who was going to break down first. I know for a fact I would have picked one of these up already if not for what's arriving tomorrow (I'll be posting pics tomorrow night) 

I'm looking forward to hearing how these are, as they look absolutely killer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 23, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yup. Just ordered it. Couldn't pass this one up. I'll post a detailed review once it arrives. However, don't expect some crazy picstory of me opening the box and such...


sounds good man, can't wait to see it! \m/


----------



## Pablo (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally someone had the balls to pick up one of these bad boys. Congrats man - I'm looking very much forward to reading your review


technomancer said:


> I was wondering who was going to break down first. I know for a fact I would have picked one of these up already if not for what's arriving tomorrow (I'll be posting pics tomorrow night)


Will, those pics be appearing in the "Extended Range" part of the forum?


----------



## fleeeep (Apr 23, 2007)

Did anypone notice that the body shape is very slightly different from the bolt-on interceptor??? The horns seem not as sharp. 
Also the top looks a little smoother, the arching not as obvious looking.
Did anyone else notice this or am I just losing my marbles???


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Will those pics be appearing in the "Extended Range" part of the forum?



lol nope, I'm only 21 days into the 90 day delivery time on the Halo Octavia... actually if the estimates are accurate that and the custom Strat should arrive at about the same time. Now THAT will be one hell of a week


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 23, 2007)

fleeeep said:


> Did anypone notice that the body shape is very slightly different from the bolt-on interceptor??? The horns seem not as sharp.
> Also the top looks a little smoother, the arching not as obvious looking.
> Did anyone else notice this or am I just losing my marbles???



No, you're correct. It has pretty much the same body shape as the Agile AG series 6-strings, rather than the sharper horns of the original Interceptor. Personally, I prefer the AG shape, so that was a selling point for me. 

I do kinda wish that the Interceptor Pro had the dot inlays that the AG has, though I know that's not the prevailing opinion around here. I'll probably put some kind of fret markers on it. Any suggestions as to this? I know there was a company that was making abalone stick-on fret markers, but I can't remember the details. I do rely on the fret markers when I improvise--that small amount of additional time it takes to figure out an inlay-free neck is a real problem when you improvise.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 23, 2007)

you still have side dots to look at.


----------



## olejason (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't wait to read the review. I emailed Kurt about the thickness of the neck and he said it's the same as the other Interceptors... I was hoping it would be thinner. I'll probably still end up buying one though


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 23, 2007)

Edroz said:


> you still have side dots to look at.



I've found that those aren't enough for me when I'm improvising, though it's not a problem when I'm playing rehearsed parts. Too many years of playing Jacksons and Les Paul Customs, I guess.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 24, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Seriously though, That guitar with a 27" neck would rule everything! Maybe they'l make one.


Email Kurt. I asked them that same question. They said if there's enough demand, they would.

Ray


----------



## cyberman (Jun 1, 2008)

Seedawakener said:


> That is basically a hellraiser with a licensed floyd... WOW.... Looks amazing, best looking guitar for that price!  I hope it plays nice too because it sure is tempting!
> 
> Look at the cutaway!  That would rule as a guitar for leads!



Yeah, tune that sucker _down _a half-step & you could really go for some Rusty Cooley-type stuff! Something tells me that if ol' Rusty didn't have his Dean Guitar/Endorsement, he'd probably be playing an Agile Interceptor Pro 25!


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 1, 2008)

fair bump there


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2008)

I missed this. That guitar looks very nice.


----------

